# So you want to run a taper?



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

*You are too late to get in, closed to new entries. Sorry.*

Big thanks to Aaron of ColumbiaTechSupport for the couple hundred dollars in free parts to bring this dinosaur back from the dead. 

Now it's ready to help someone tape their jobs. 

Offered free in a random drawing to DWT Finisher members who don't own a taper, wish to run one, and have 100+ posts. 

Post that you wish to be included to enter.

If you wish to resale the taper don't enter.

I reserve the right to deny entries.

This taper is running great and is ready for years of service, I'd guess 20,000+ sheets.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

count me in p.a. rocker .....ran boxes but not a taper yet i've been wanting to try one:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Im proud to know you P.A!
Very generous offer!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm in PA ..They will have to bury me with it!:yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome PA ! Very nice offer !:thumbup:
I would like to get in on this too ! Haven't owned one in a long time and always have something more important to do with my money when I do have enough for one.


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

How do I,


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

get more,


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

posts?.... darn!


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Your a standup guy P.A.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Very nice offer PA.:thumbsup: And thanks to Aaron for the help with the parts to.:thumbsup: Dont put my name down, I would not get the use out of it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow PA, Very generous of you, Im out, I have two that dont get used much.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Count me in too [hate my apla tech] yes indeed-very generous offer.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Can you enter me in please:yes:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Bravo PA, bravo...and Aaron too:thumbup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd like to throw my name in the hat. Awesome offer PA :thumbup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*I'm in !*

Wow that's a nice gesture P.A ! Count me in ! Since mine was stolen , i had to buy back all my columbia tools and did not have enough money left for the taper , i would love to win this tool so much , its hard to spend 3500$ when some stupid guy decide to rubbed me my day to day tool . As you can see in my picture , my garage is paint columbia colors but even if i was able to buy back all my tools , my garage look empty without a taper ....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Count me in too [hate my apla tech] yes indeed-very generous offer.


But your not even in the trade anymore :blink:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Count me in too [hate my apla tech] yes indeed-very generous offer.


Pm me if your interested in selling aplatech system


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

cazna said:


> But your not even in the trade anymore :blink:


oh , but I am Caz, havent stopped even tho I took a job, still work every nite and weekends and training a 31 yr old that wants to go out on his own, finished a 220 sheet job Feb 20th went to visit my dad in Az on the 22nd and he had a heartattack on the 28th--- had to stay with him till march 13th , he,a doing fine now. I,ll never stop doing drywall its in the blood. But if it seems that its not fair--I,ll bow out!! I,ll leave that desecration up to P>A.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Wow that's a nice gesture P.A ! Count me in ! Since mine was stolen , i had to buy back all my columbia tools and did not have enough money left for the taper , i would love to win this tool so much , its hard to spend 3500$ when some stupid guy decide to rubbed me my day to day tool . As you can see in my picture , my garage is paint columbia colors but even if i was able to buy back all my tools , my garage look empty without a taper ....


The Homax I sent you isn't cutting it!?!? 
Haha, just bugging buddy. Bazooka's are way faster. :yes::thumbsup:
Good luck in the comp!


----------



## sos drywall (Dec 9, 2010)

> Offered free in a random drawing to DWT Finisher members who don't own a taper, wish to run one, and have *100+* posts.


Ay, caramba! 
It's just like Alice Cooper's '94 album "I can't get a job cuz I ain't got a *TAPER*!"


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i already own a bazooka. i haven't had a job worth using it on in months. it also needs a tune up anyway. i'm thinking about getting it professionally tuned up the next time i have a job worth using it for. do you think a ten by ten ceiling sounds big enough?:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

carpentaper said:


> i already own a bazooka. i haven't had a job worth using it on in months. it also needs a tune up anyway. i'm thinking about getting it professionally tuned up the next time i have a job worth using it for. do you think a ten by ten ceiling sounds big enough?:jester:


Get a homax banjo!
Best bang for your buck when it comes to small jobs!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i already have a marshalltown banjo. i think the homax would be better but i'm not going to get a new tool for taping anytime soon. besides its too hard to run mesh through banjos:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

carpentaper said:


> i already have a marshalltown banjo. I think the homax would be better but i'm not going to get a new tool for taping anytime soon. Besides its too hard to run mesh through banjos:whistling2:


mesh!?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes PA, very commendable of you to be doing this and a big thank you to both you and Aaron at Columbia Taping Tools for the new parts.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I need too many posts..to win but heres another one..Anyone have a cutter chain assembly they want to sell?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

FREE BAZOOKA !!!!









I seem to have miss placed my Bazooka, and can't find it, so I may need a new one.:whistling2:










Very good of you PA rocker and Aaron. especially you PA. Your a busy man with taping, looking after horses and having to baby sit fr8train also. Then to put that time in to fixing up a tube, and give it a way. It's like WOW,,,, really cool.

So how are you going to do the draw ??? are you going to throw the names into a bucket of mud, have fr8train mix it. Then have him pull a name out from the bottom. Maybe use a really deep bucket,,,, that would be more fun to see on film


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> mesh!?
> View attachment 3858


 i haven't been able to stop stirring the pot.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i haven't been able to stop stirring the pot.


Yes we know,,,, your from BC


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I have never ran a tube before. Im sure it saves time but does it save enough time for small jobs like I do by the time you clean it all out and what not.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

A smooth finish said:


> I have never ran a tube before. Im sure it saves time but does it save enough time for small jobs like I do by the time you clean it all out and what not.


YES ! I dirty mine up for 1 room.:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright boys, tomorrow we'll draw. One of you luckey [email protected] is gonna win the super fine running Columbia taper. I gotta be honest and admit I'm a little envious cause it ended up being the smoothest running bazooka in my arsenal:yes:, just ask Fr8, now he wants a Columbia. 
You have a 1 in 7 chance of winning this Columbia taper, spare cutter blade, and cable. Valued at around $500. And up to $20 in shipping costs included. (any additional shipping and tax/tariff is on you)
Here's the line-up....

Drywall guy 158 
Moore
mudslingr
DSJOHN
Chris
Philma Crevices
Machine Mud

Every entry will be written on a piece of PAPER TAPE folded into squares and mixed up in a empty mud bucket, and I'll draw it by hand. All on video and will post it up for you to view. 
PLEASE DON'T SPOIL THE RESULTS FOR OTHERS BY POSTING.
Thanks and good luck. Mike


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds awesome man:thumbsup:. That is a very cool thing to do. May the best or luckiest man win:thumbup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks P.A !! Good luck guys !!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

this would be the iceing on the cake...just started hanging a job today that takes 13,000 sq foot of board. no sleep for me tonight ! and not going to be worh a damb tomorrow till i find out who wins!!

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE !:thumbup:


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

that's fantastic... good luck everyone!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

The drawing....


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Your one helleva good guy Mike!!!!:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

So cool PA rocker:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

makes you want to give something away. Con grats to the winner. Won't say who so it don't spoil the suspense of the video. Hope he does his acceptance speech soon:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

That made my day. Congrats. PA you are the man:yes:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice of you:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Top effort PA.:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> The drawing....
> 
> Columbia taper repair 021.mov - YouTube



Congrats !:thumbup: 

Wish I had a capital "M" and an "e" in my nick.:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Congrats !:thumbup:
> 
> Wish I had a capital "M" and an "e" in my nick.:yes:


A typo eh? Hmmm? I'll need to check the terms and conditions of the sweepstakes to see. The manager is off for a few days, call back Monday. Sorry but going through channels to clear up red tape can take months, sometimes years. I'll have to assign you a customer service representive.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Hope he does his acceptance speech soon:yes:


Well in that case !


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Too cool:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Well in that case !
> 
> P.A. ROCKER & Columbia Taping Tools Award - YouTube


LOL, that was just too damn funny, best acceptance speech ever









congrats on the win, and good news for PT also, he can zip over to your hood now, and you can teach him the finer points on running the bazooka:whistling2:

can we name her for you too, every zook needs a name, mines the little lady, but my daughter calls her "My wife".

I suggest "little Bo Peep" or maybe the "shagger"


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mudslingr said:


> Well in that case !
> 
> P.A. ROCKER & Columbia Taping Tools Award - YouTube


:thumbsup:

lmao



2buckcanuck said:


> I suggest "little Bo Peep" or maybe the "shagger"


Or to honour P.A.'s outstanding offer, ( :notworthy: ) maybe something along the lines of 'P.A.' for a name? Just a thought.


----------



## Forced (Mar 19, 2012)

lmao!! awesome!!! .. congrats..


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

:clap: I must say i'm speech less.......there are some real class A people on here......really nice that we help each other out the best we can ....but this is off the charts !!! :thumbup: 


:notworthy: HATS OFF TO YOU P.A. ROCKER !!!!


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I must say that the class of guys we have here on the site is awesome!:thumbup:

scott


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Excellent, good to see the sheep get some recognition for their effort :thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> and good news for PT also, he can zip over to your hood now, and you can teach him the finer points on running the bazooka:whistling2:


:furious:
Just you wait 2buck.....just you wait....



And ya! That was awesome MudSlingr!! Props bro!! Too funny!! :laughing:
This really is a kick ass site!! We've got a good bunch of guys on here!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> *You are too late to get in, closed to new entries. Sorry.*
> 
> Big thanks to Aaron of ColumbiaTechSupport for the couple hundred dollars in free parts to bring this dinosaur back from the dead.
> 
> ...



have any extra parts?? I need a taper cutter assembly??? not into the 130.00 it costs...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> have any extra parts?? I need a taper cutter assembly??? not into the 130.00 it costs...


 
:no: :no: :no: :hang: :hang:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

your a standup guy pa rocker,good on ya for being able to help someone out this way.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm sittin here crying laughin Slingr!!! :laughing::laughing::lol::lol: ...
Have lots of fun with that taper bro!! 

Maybe a vid??:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha! That was pretty friggen funny!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

*Thank you !*

First I'd like to thank P.A. and Columbia ! I have a sh1t eatin' grin I can't get rid of ! I feel like I won a lottery. Just a little less than the people in my city who won 50 million last week but nonetheless a very pleasant and needed surprise. You made this mudder a very happy dude !

May the drywall gods rub you the right way !




2buckcanuck said:


> congrats on the win, and good news for PT also, he can zip over to your hood now, and you can teach him the finer points on running the bazooka


 I'm sure in all his years he might be able to show ME a thing or 2. 



JustMe said:


> Or to honour P.A.'s outstanding offer, maybe something along the lines of 'P.A.' for a name? Just a thought.


I like that idea ! Something to ponder.



drywall guy158 said:


> I must say i'm speech less.......there are some real class A people on here......really nice that we help each other out the best we can ....but this is off the charts !!!
> 
> 
> :notworthy: HATS OFF TO YOU P.A. ROCKER !!!!





Scott_w said:


> I must say that the class of guys we have here on the site is awesome!
> 
> scott





Forced said:


> lmao!! awesome!!! .. congrats..


Yes, there are some pretty damn good people here !



Kiwiman said:


> Excellent, good to see the sheep get some recognition for their effort


How could we forget ?



spacklinfool said:


> have any extra parts?? I need a taper cutter assembly??? not into the 130.00 it costs...


WTF ? :lol:



b said:


> your a standup guy pa rocker,good on ya for being able to help someone out this way.


Something tells me he feels pretty good about it too ! :thumbup: As he should !:yes:



moore said:


> I'm sittin here crying laughin Slingr!!!
> Have lots of fun with that taper bro!!
> 
> Maybe a vid??


That's great moore !

I was hoping to get at least a chuckle out of you guys. Never actually wrote a script on demand before. And only took 3 takes !
When i get a chance in a couple of weeks after my fly-in job I'll be sure to make a video with whatshername.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! That was pretty friggen funny!



Collaboration ? :lol:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Collaboration ? :lol:


Hahaha! Sure MudSlingr!
We'll start working on a script together!
Make some half decent videos! hehe.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

spacklinfool said:


> have any extra parts?? I need a taper cutter assembly??? not into the 130.00 it costs...


I bought one of these for my Wilco. Had to lightly file the clamp but for the price I didn't care. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BAZOOKA...266?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519e40f1a2



> Originally posted by *mudslingr*
> Something tells me he feels pretty good about it too ! :thumbup: As he should !:yes:


You got that right, I know you'll put 'er to good use. Running it will give you more time and/or money to do other things. More than happy to send it out to you. Enjoy it! By the way I loved your speeh, laughed my arse off!!:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

It would only be right of me to thank Nathan as well for hosting this great forum. Kudos to you Nathan !:thumbup:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

That was. Cool.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

So Mudslinger. Have you had a chance to play with your new Zook? Is she as cute as 2Bucks Zook.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I hope he gets it soon. I shipped it on the 17th. They said 6 to 10 business days by air:blink:. 10 business days would be May 2nd.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Not here yet. I'm getting antsy too.
You sure it went by air P.A. ? Even USPS is faster than this usually. I'm not complaining, just asking.
Maybe you can check the tracking # to see where it is.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

They said ALL International mail goes by air. Hell, it has to arrive today. Cleared customs on the 25th
Here you go mudslingr the customs code. Paste on USPS tracking.
CW0965109US It said... Customs clearance processing complete. Hell, it hast to arrive today.
CW0965109US

Priority Mail International Parcels

Customs clearance processing complete

April 25, 2012, 10:41 am 

CANADA 

International Parcels






Customs Clearance

April 23, 2012, 7:56 am 

CANADA 





Processed Through Sort Facility

April 23, 2012, 7:56 am 

CANADA 





Processed Through Sort Facility

April 20, 2012, 3:43 am 

ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 





Arrived at Sort Facility

April 20, 2012, 3:33 am 

ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 





Dispatched to Sort Facility

April 17, 2012, 4:31 pm 






Acceptance

April 17, 2012, 4:14 pm


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Just got the delivery card telling me to go pick it up ! And only $73.08. I'll go get it later today or tomorrow.

Thanks again P.A. ! You ROCKER ! :thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Just got the delivery card telling me to go pick it up ! And only $73.08. I'll go get it later today or tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again P.A. ! You ROCKER ! :thumbup:


You still owe me $24.30 for shipping.:tt2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm a little confused P.A. and assume you're joking. If not, PM me and I'll gladly take care of it.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Mudsl 

Was just wondering did you ever run a zook before. Or is it going to be your first time. No mater. Am sure your very happy.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> can we name her for you too, every zook needs a name,


 I told P.A. I was going to combine the Columbia mascot's name and P.A.'s nick and call it" Slick Rocker". I guess she's a he !
What do you think of that name ? Kinda like a Bond thing. Rocker, Slick Rocker.



gazman said:


> So Mudslinger. Have you had a chance to play with your new Zook? Is she as cute as 2Bucks Zook.


 Haven't got around to it yet. Have a few houses to board for something different to do. I was thinking a paint job might be a good thing. What kind of paint should I use ?



Newagestucco said:


> Mudsl
> 
> Was just wondering did you ever run a zook before. Or is it going to be your first time. No mater. Am sure your very happy.


I ran a taper for years when we still had to rent them. Needed a king's ransom to afford that at the time. Bought one off a guy years later and it ran well until some idiot ran into it with his face.:yes:
I never saw it again. Probably got used at the station.
It's been a few years since I've held one but it sure felt good when I put Slick Rocker in my hands. After all, I have ridden a bike before !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I told P.A. I was going to combine the Columbia mascot's name and P.A.'s nick and call it" Slick Rocker". I guess she's a he !
> What do you think of that name ? Kinda like a Bond thing. Rocker, Slick Rocker.


Slick rocker is good, slick use to be my nick name in college :yes:

But you male bazooka will never be as cute as my Lil' Lady

Maybe we can name PT's new bazooka, I suggest TapesEHfalling:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Slick rocker is good, slick use to be my nick name in college :yes:
> 
> But you male bazooka will never be as cute as my Lil' Lady
> 
> Maybe we can name PT's new bazooka, I suggest TapesEHfalling:thumbup:


Ha...ha!...
So so funny....
What kind of knife was that you wanted again?
A 10" Offset Stainless Steel? Or was it a Banana? :jester:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Slick rocker is good, slick use to be my nick name in college :yes:
> 
> But you male bazooka will never be as cute as my Lil' Lady
> 
> Maybe we can name PT's new bazooka, I suggest TapesEHfalling:thumbup:


 B.B. gun has a nice ring


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BB gun? Oh no!!! You'll shoot your eye out!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't like to be memorialized. I don't name my tools until they start to break down, then I call them things like,,, piece of chit, f'n junk, junkie arse piece of crap. What about Jules until it starts to break?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I don't like to be memorialized. I don't name my tools until they start to break down, then I call them things like,,, piece of chit, f'n junk, junkie arse piece of crap. What about Jules until it starts to break?


You don't name your tools till they start to break down:blink:

Hell, that means all my tools have a name then:thumbup:....... and some of them have more than one name then:whistling2:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't want to revive a old thread but I wanted to also thank PA and Columbia for giving the taper away,I just seen this thread as I have been away a while.
BTW PA I still have the roller and still use it:thumbsup: 
Hope you like the new tool mudslinger, congrats!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Just got around to ordering a gooseneck. I'll be giving it a whirl in a week or so.

Also ordered 4,5 and 6" Kraft knives. Hope they feel good !


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Just got around to ordering a gooseneck. I'll be giving it a whirl in a week or so.
> 
> Also ordered 4,5 and 6" Kraft knives. Hope they feel good !


I love my Kraft knives!!
Honestly, my favourite knife i've ever had!
Just be careful not to drop them.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I was told they are a stiff knife. I hope so. I hate flexible blades.

Do they explode if you drop them ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> I was told they are a stiff knife. I hope so. I hate flexible blades.
> 
> Do they explode if you drop them ?


Same! I hate flexible blades too! I'm pretty fussy when it comes to putty knives, and I love these. 
And no they don't explode. lol! The hilts are very strong and great for pushing in misses but if you drop it on the tip of a corner they tend to bend a little easy. I've dropped mine a few times and it's still great but one of my guys just has no luck with his putty knives, his first day he dropped his 4" right on the corner and bent it. Then not a week after, same with his 6". He must drop them just right. lol


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I had a 6" with the orange handle, that was very stiff, lost that one.
I ordered a 4 and 6", w/ the orange handle, and they sent me 2 without the grip, these are somewhat stiff. Called about the wrong knives and they sent me some replacements, and these are flexible, so I guess it depends on what batch you get.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That is one reason why I like to buy knifes in store not online. I usually go through there whole inventory to find the one that is just right.:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> That is one reason why I like to buy knifes in store not online. I usually go through there whole inventory to find the one that is just right.:yes:


Me and my crew loved all the ones we got from wall tools anyways.
They all seemed to be the same stiffness.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i actually really like a flexible blade. i just got my first stainless richards 6" and 3". i'm switching over to all stainless. http://www.arichard.com/ui/s_public/en/products_detail.aspx?id=5327


----------

